# White GUI for R15-500



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Is there any info on when we may see the white gui go national for the R15-500? I have 4 R15-500s, and can never force a software download on any of them.....so I am at the mercy of a national push


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I would like to know too. I am in the same boat. For the life of me, I can't get my R15-500 to force a download.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

braven said:


> I would like to know too. I am in the same boat. For the life of me, I can't get my R15-500 to force a download.


It's killing me too...........both of my HR20-700s force fine????


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys. Im in the club too. Can never force a DL on my R15-500. Every other receiver I have theres no problems. Looking forward to the white GUI on the R15


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As to forcing a download on the R15, you have to be a little quicker than with the HR20. When the first blue screen appears, rapidly push the 02468 and no other keys.

Also, if you have changed your R15 to the alternate IR code (AV1/AV2) you need to set the remote back to the DTV position to do the 02468. The R15 does not load the remote configuration information until later in the boot up process.

Carl


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't been able to CE my 500 either of the last two times. I thought I was the Lone Ranger in that regard.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

I got lucky and forced an update on my R15-500 during the last CE window - getting the CE release was purely an accident (I was forcing the update because it's last auto-update occurred on January 17th and my R15-300 had received an quto-update back in May, so I thought the "500" missed it somehow). As soon as I saw the new GUI I ran into the living room and forced the "300" to update as well. It is so much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have 3 R15-500's and they download differently.

Two you do the 02468 as soon as you get the first blue screen. The other you have to wait until the second blue screen.


----------

